# Growing, Learning, and Moving on: A Tribue to the Contessa



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

It's time. After three years and many trials, errors, and victories, it was time. The bike that taught me how to ride, that took me from fire roads to singletrack and helped me to discover my passion for rocks, speed, and air, has been sold to another lovely lady who will (I hope) love her just as much as I did.

It was time to move on to something bigger, with more suspension and a more aggressive geometry, and a little lighter (a little more all mountain, a little less cross country) but certainly not better.

And so, a tribue to the glorious Scott Contessa! We've seen the world together - from the wild flowers of 401 to the ledges of Porcupine Rim, to the trails of Fruita, the root drops of Strand, and everywhere in between.

I'll miss you, old friend. Ride hard and ride well. What was your first bike? Where is she/he now?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice tribute! I will have to see if I can dig up a picture of my Ritchey Outback, a pretty early "all terrain bike" as they were sometimes called back then. It had no suspension, rack eyelets, bull moose bars, U-brakes (those came before V brakes), and biopace (not totally round) chainrings. 

Many years later I gave it to someone who had no car or license so he could get to work. 

Here's the '88 catalog and an article...


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

My SC Heckler, sold it to a guy in MA two years ago. 

Thinking of the times I had on it reminds me that its not always the equipment but the state of mind. It was great conquering a new skill or feature on the Heckler. All rides were "Epic" at the time.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Aw, you look so happy together!

My first mtb was an '89 Rock Hopper which I refer to as "The Studebaker." (Yes, I name all my bikes.) That bike went to hell and back with me and saw me through all kinds of ****. Up until about 3 years ago I used to put knobbies on her once a year and take her on a real ride, but she's got a pretty serious ding in the frame now & at some point I'll have to put her down. Until then, she's my trusty bar bike. A "margarita-getter", if you will.

gabrielle


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great thread!  My "first" was a 2005 Giant Yukon (a.k.a. "Jack"). He accompanied me on many an adventure - still does. I am very sentimental about him and have spent a bit of money over the years on upgrades, but to me, he's worth it :thumbsup:


----------

